# brown molly?



## silentzombie (Aug 17, 2009)

I know for a fact that raw MDMA is a fine white hygroscopic powder. I recently got something advertised as "molly" that was a light brown powder. It was not quite as bitter as pure MDMA, and the effects were somewhat similar except that it lacked the energy of MDMA. It was dreamier.

I also know that an incomplete sythesis of MDMA can yield a brown product. Do you guys know anything about this stuff? Did I get just Safrole, MDA, or something completely different?


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 17, 2009)

Not sure but Sassafras Oil based would produce a light brown color. Thats about all I can think of. How was the roll?


----------



## silentzombie (Aug 17, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Not sure but Sassafras Oil based would produce a light brown color. Thats about all I can think of. How was the roll?


The roll was decent. dosed about 130mg or so. Similar onset to MDMA but much slower, closed my eyes for some time and just zoned on the roll. It did have similar qualities to MDMA, it encouraged empathy and rationalisation of emotional states.

The crash was nasty. Much nastier than pure MDMA. Hangover lasted about 16-8 hours and consisted of me feeling tired and unable to focus.

I probably will not repeat the experience.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 17, 2009)

....is not Molly.


----------



## silentzombie (Aug 17, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> ....is not Molly.



I am well aware that it is not. I have seen and done more than my fair share of _super_ clean molly. This was not molly, not even close.

Probably Safrole. or heroin.


----------



## .Calico (Aug 18, 2009)

silentzombie said:


> Probably Safrole. or heroin.


I was thinking the samething. Heroin gives that dreamy empathetic feeling in the begining. The only thing is there isn't a crash with h. When the effects year off you just fall asleep. And if you did a little too much, your hangover would consist of spending the next day spraying vomit and feeling like death.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 18, 2009)

i think it was heroin too. shits fucked up someone sold you H as M

how much did it cost and how much did you get?


----------



## petejonson (Aug 18, 2009)

might be Sass aka MDA its brownish tan and has a dreamier trippier effect like you said


----------



## silentzombie (Aug 18, 2009)

petejonson said:


> might be Sass aka MDA its brownish tan and has a dreamier trippier effect like you said


I paid 50 for 4 tenths of a gram. The guy said it was "sass" when I questioned him about the color. I know my E, and this was very clearly not the real deal. He told me it had something to do with the recent scheduling of indole, the availability of precursors, etc, etc. 

There is lots of this stuff going round and people seem to be pleased, but complain of bad crashes.

I'm really upset that the guy was selling it _as _molly when he knew it wasn't. 

First Principle - Never trust a dealer to know their shit.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 18, 2009)

correction, never trust a dealer to tell you the truth


----------



## hom36rown (Aug 18, 2009)

Mda...........


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 18, 2009)

Mostly the case. But not always.


----------



## Tcon1716 (Aug 18, 2009)

haha i love E went on a three day binge with that shit haha goooood times


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 18, 2009)

you do it too long and your brain will pay for it


----------



## Tcon1716 (Aug 18, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> you do it too long and your brain will pay for it


 First time i did E felt great but the next morning i felt like a hard a hole in my head the size of a golf ball then i ate and felt better haha i lost like 3 pounds cause i never ate


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes the best way to lose weight! Don't tell that bitch Jenny Craig.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 19, 2009)

http://www.erowid.org/ask/ask.php?ID=139


----------

